

Terrastore Project Ideas - sbtourist
http://code.google.com/p/terrastore/wiki/Project_Ideas

======
sbtourist
Terrastore is a new born project, and one of its main objectives is to build
an healthy open source community and ecosystem.

So feel free to comment on those project ideas, as well as propose new ones!

